# say what?



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2017)

OK what the hell was that?  referring to

Luke popping into thin air?

Is this the end?????????

Have to say was kind of lost in the overall story line towards the end...


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> OK what the hell was that?  referring to
> 
> Luke popping into thin air?
> 
> ...


I'm confused by this as well. But I'm 90% sure Luke has now descended into the force ghost world (blue-glowy apparition). Which I don't necessarily think had to happen. I mean that simulation he generated did take a lot out of him, but didn't think it caused him any physical harm. But either way, he appears to now be physically gone but possibly still around as Obi-Wan was in Empire.

A couple of things I was not expecting. I certainly wasn't expecting to see Snoke get killed. That was an epic scene. I wasn't expecting to see Master Yoda, but that was really great.

Some things I'm still unsure of. At this point I really have no idea who Rey's parents are (maybe the old guy at the beginning of "The Force Awakens"?). And if Luke is truly gone, then who will carry on the Skywalker legacy in the final movie? I can only speculate that she is some descendant of the Skywalker family (not of Luke or Leia). Without a Skywalker, how can they truly end the "Skywalker Saga"? I guess technically Kylo Ren has the Skywalker bloodline as well. But I just don't see him coming back from the point of no return. There's still quite a bit to tie off in the final movie. Especially considering the Rebellion is now "starting over" as they put it. I agree though it was difficult to follow their "plans".

And what is/was the story on Snoke? What's his origin and overall role and how did he come into the picture between ROTJ and TFA?

Will be interesting to learn what they title the 9th movie. I need to go see Ep. 8 again either way.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2017)

I guess for me killing off all the original cast doesn't sit well to be honest. I assume Luke will be back as "ghost force Luke" but I always figured the sequels would focus a little more on the original trio. But I know they have to have a new group to carry forward -but it's hard to make a Star Wars movie without Han Solo - that's one of the things the prequels lacked -

But at least the prequels had a good story , even if the movies themselves were not all that great.

The yoda scene was great - made me feel like a 12 year old again.

And I wish they would have told where the hell snoke came from. Maybe that was sidious's master who had been in hiding?

I Just think the movie makers "owed" it to all of us who basically built the Star Wars "empire" to have one more Luke Skywalker light saber battle -


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2017)

Road Guy said:


> And I wish they would have told where the hell snoke came from.


Agreed! I should add that to my synopsis above. Here's this new mega-powerful Sith they introduced in Ep. 7 and now he's basically dead and gone with no really story on his origin and what not.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 16, 2017)

Also, I had a few chills when I actually thought Luke was walking out to battle Kylo Ren. Because I figured they would save that until the final movie. Wish they had made the sequence a little longer though, even if it turned out to be a simulation.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 17, 2017)

Saw it over the weekend as well.  Loved the movie, but like you've pointed out above, still a few questions. The movie was really long, but also a bit thin. Too many under-developed storylines crammed into one movie, but I don't know how it could have progressed without them all.

Luke was clear-cut to me. He essentially did the same thing Yoda and Obi Wan did when they died. He accepted it as his time to go, let himself go to the force, and disappeared. Only a Jedi who is killed leaves a body (Vader, Qui Gon, Mace Windu, the Jedi temple, etc). Yes, that means I think Obi Wan died before Vader hit him.

I'm curious to see what they do with Leia. I saw several opportunities for the movie to "write her out" with a clean end, but have no idea what they do with her character moving forward. I read that the 9th (and final) movie was supposed to be centered around her. They have permission to use previously shot footage in the next movie, but it sounds like they won't include her at all.

I thought the Finn-Rose storyline was a bit cheesy, especially with the Benicio Del Toro character. BB-8 was used too much as a "bail out" for me to consider him a legit character. He miraculously appeared at all the right times to bail someone out. At least R2D2 had more function and development. 

I was convinced Laura Dern was in cahoots with the First Order. Glad she redeemed herself with the epic light-speed battering ram.

The fight scene with Rey, Kylo, and Snoke was awesome. Would have liked to know more about Snoke. It almost felt like Snoke was in the shadows since before than the Chancellor rose to power and was the real Sith master.

It never occurred to me to pay attention to the footprints in the red/white salt during the Luke/Kylo fight. They made such an obvious "look at me" note of it when the first guy gets out of the trench and leaves the footprints, then again when Kylo slides around during the fight. I never even looked at Luke's feet.

I'm not surprised Kylo did what he did. Everyone who has interacted with him seems to dictate what he should do and he finally snaps. He just wants to be in control of his own fate instead of listening to others (Snoke, Luke, Rey). I was almost expecting him to flip to the good side as Rey went to the dark. Rey and Kylo are obviously opposites and as one changes, the other does as well but in the opposite direction. Meanwhile both are getting stronger.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 17, 2017)

Also really happy that Kylo smashed that stupid helmet.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2017)

If Kylo had turned to the light side of the force I was going to get up and leave right then!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 18, 2017)

Saw it Friday night. I thought it was alright, but I seem to remember liking the first movie in this series more, whatever it was called.

I definitely didn't expect Luke to be a projection of himself in that battle with Kylo Ren until the light saber went through him without harming him. Even when they shot all the bullets at him, I kind of thought maybe he was so strong with the force that he deflected them all.

Still couldn't really take Adam Driver as Kylo Ren that seriously. The Kylo Ren character is still very similar to the character he played as Lena Dunham's boyfried on _Girls._


----------



## akwooly (Dec 18, 2017)

i am so glad they included a scene where luke milks an alien.  nice.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 18, 2017)

and what the hell, that was the slowest chase scene in the galaxy.  seriously, the star destroyers are just following and waiting for the resistance to run out of gas?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2017)

This was a synopsis from a fan forum that I frequent. Which I (painfully) have to admit it's hard to argue with...



> You could skip this movie and go straight to Episode 9 and not miss a beat. Nothing happened. Rey is still an untrained force user. Ren is still an emotional child. The resistance is still in bad shape. Luke died after using the force too much. Snoke died just because. There is now Force Skype. Jedis no longer need a decade of training to master the force or a lightsaber, they just need to read a couple old books. Star ships are now weapons at light-speed (which begs the question why didn’t they use the medical frigate at light speed before it ran out of fuel).


----------



## Dleg (Dec 18, 2017)

Lots of plot holes, I agree.

Love it still, I did.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 18, 2017)

I also don't remember "fuel" being an issue in any other star wars movie?

No decent space battles (agree that the star destroyers were just sort of "there"), no real lightsaber duel in the entire movie - other than Ren / Rey dicing up the guards..

I had to put in Empire Strikes Back Sunday just to cleanse my brain of what Star Wars is supposed to be..

I did enjoy the discussion where the general is trying to talk kylo out of going down to battle luke, kylo throws him against the wall of the ship and the pilot immediately replies, "right away sir"


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 18, 2017)

Those "dreadnaught" ships were cool looking. Kind of like the successor to a Super Star Destroyer. I also don't recall fuel ever being issue. It was usually more power and/or system problems where they had to find some place to land for repairs. The whole chase scene was like watching paint dry.

While we're talking about the few good/funny parts, I liked what Luke did with saber when Rey gave it back to him. "F this thing...throws it over his shoulder". LOL

And since RG brought up Empire, I've been wanting to know just how that lightsaber even came to be in Maz's possession from The Force Awakens. The last time any of us saw that weapon, it was getting lobbed off along with Luke's hand and landed in some random exhaust port in Cloud City. How F did anyone even find it (assuming it even landed)?! :huh:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2017)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 19, 2017)

People are getting so worked up about this. I am happy that I am able to let go and just enjoy Star Wars movies. This was a very enjoyable movie.

Even as a kid, I thought there was stuff in Return of the Jedi that sucked.  Sucked bad. But I still enjoyed it. I think this movie was better than ROTJ.


----------



## MetsFan (Dec 19, 2017)

> On 12/17/2017 at 3:31 PM, Dexman PE PMP said:
> Luke was clear-cut to me. He essentially did the same thing Yoda and Obi Wan did when they died. He accepted it as his time to go, let himself go to the force, and disappeared. Only a Jedi who is killed leaves a body (Vader, Qui Gon, Mace Windu, the Jedi temple, etc). Yes, that means I think Obi Wan died before Vader hit him.
> 
> I'm curious to see what they do with Leia. I saw several opportunities for the movie to "write her out" with a clean end, but have no idea what they do with her character moving forward. I read that the 9th (and final) movie was supposed to be centered around her. They have permission to use previously shot footage in the next movie, but it sounds like they won't include her at all.
> ...


Qui Gon actually did come back, but not a force ghost.  He appeared to Obi Wan in the Clone Wars series.  I think Yoda talked about this at the end of RotS.  So he passed on the training to Yoda and Obi Wan.  Vader I guess figured it out on his own?  

Did anyone else think Leia flying through space was dumb?  That whole scene was very silly to me as she flew through the air like Mary Poppins.



> On 12/18/2017 at 1:07 PM, knight1fox3 said:
> Those "dreadnaught" ships were cool looking. Kind of like the successor to a Super Star Destroyer. I also don't recall fuel ever being issue. It was usually more power and/or system problems where they had to find some place to land for repairs. The whole chase scene was like watching paint dry.
> 
> While we're talking about the few good/funny parts, I liked what Luke did with saber when Rey gave it back to him. "F this thing...throws it over his shoulder". LOL
> ...


The fuel plot and shields reminded me of Star Trek.  I was waiting for Worf to call out "Shields at 40% Captain!"  

The lightsaber throw was hilarious.  I also liked him wiping the dirt off his shoulder before his battle with Kylo Ren.

Maz said that would be a story for another day in the last movie.  Maybe they'll come out with Star Wars: Maz Kanata at some point.

Kylo said Rey's parents were junkers and nobody important.  Any reason to believe he was lying?  I thought she was going to be related to Luke in some way, but I guess not.

I thought the little kid at the end was going to do some kind of force lift on the rocks around him.

Overall, I really liked the movie.  My second viewing will be in imax next week.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 19, 2017)

The kids at the end was a nice touch! Future jedis!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2017)

MetsFan said:


> Did anyone else think Leia flying through space was dumb?  That whole scene was very silly to me as she flew through the air like Mary Poppins.


Yes. So many other ways that they could have demonstrated how she had force powers. 



MetsFan said:


> Kylo said Rey's parents were junkers and nobody important.  Any reason to believe he was lying?  I thought she was going to be related to Luke in some way, but I guess not.


ABSOLUTELY! What do the Sith do best? They lie and deceive to generate hatred so as to fall prey to the dark side. Think about the ending of RotS, when Palpatine tells Vader that he killed Padme. Which was untrue but ultimately made him become the most powerful dark lord in the SW Universe. And how would Ren even know to begin with? He was trying to make her feel unwanted and isolated so that she would be more inclined to join him.



MetsFan said:


> I thought the little kid at the end was going to do some kind of force lift on the rocks around him.


Well him moving the broom was pretty cool too though.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 19, 2017)

I am confused on why they included Maz.  I mean, are Poe and Finn good friends with Maz?  did Poe even meet Maz? why would they call her first.  did the convo go down like this? "Hey Poe we need a code breaker know anyone? no but lets call Maz."


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2017)

Valid point. I can't say that Poe ever even met Maz.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 19, 2017)

Maz does seem like the one who would know everyone...


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2017)

it also would have been good to get a little more background on the scene from the EP 7 where Rey has the flashbacks -


----------



## Dleg (Dec 19, 2017)

That's in Episode 9 - clearly Kylo was lying to Rey about her parents. There will be much more, I am sure.

Plus remember we are talking about Star Wars here, with all kinds of inconsistencies in between the original (IV) and the rest of the series. So it's not like this is all written in stone somewhere.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2017)

Dleg said:


> Plus remember we are talking about Star Wars here, with all kinds of inconsistencies in between the original (IV) and the rest of the series. So it's not like this is all written in stone somewhere.


This tablet resides underground in a secure location at the home of George Lucas. From which it contains all (9) sequential stories of the Star Wars Saga. :thumbs:


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Dec 19, 2017)

Which order does it say we should watch them? Sequential episodes, by release date, or Machete order?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 19, 2017)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Which order does it say we should watch them? Sequential episodes, by release date, or Machete order?


I believe Machete order is actually the preferred sequence. Though I'm unsure if this is sanctioned by Lucas. :thumbs:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2017)

I think EP 1-3 could be edited down to one movie, be cool if someone would do that and take the god parts and just show the, and 86 the "romance"


----------



## akwooly (Dec 19, 2017)

I am pissed they killed off admiral ackbar. I mean seriously? Go to hell Rian Johnson.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 20, 2017)

It's like they are trying to make sw one of those CW tv series where it's an all woman cast (aka The Hundred)


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 20, 2017)

akwooly said:


> I am pissed they killed off admiral ackbar. I mean seriously? Go to hell Rian Johnson.


Well I believe JJ is coming back for Episode 9. I have looked it up, but I wonder what his reasoning was for not wanting to also do Episode 8. :dunno:


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 23, 2017)

http://www.looper.com/100897/small-details-missed-last-jedi/?utm_source=fb.com&amp;utm_medium=referral&amp;utm_campaign=facebook_zergnet


----------



## kevo_55 (Dec 25, 2017)

Ok, I've seen it.

WTF was all this Snoke stuff about? He's such a badass and he dies in the middle of the movie?

That Yoda scene rocked! He lit up that tree!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 27, 2017)

we went to see it with the family on Christmas day. I think the second time It made me like the movie even less...


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Dec 27, 2017)

> It never occurred to me to pay attention to the footprints in the red/white salt during the Luke/Kylo fight. They made such an obvious "look at me" note of it when the first guy gets out of the trench and leaves the footprints, then again when Kylo slides around during the fight. I never even looked at Luke's feet.


I totally noticed that.  But the guy behind me didn't.  He very loudly said... "ahhh shit, that just happened!" when the reveal came.  I rolled my eyes but laughed like everybody else did.

Anyway, as far as Star Wars episodes go, I'll say it's a solid mediocre.  It isn't bad, but it wasn't epic.  I loved Ren and Rey defeating Snoke and the guards.  I loved the light speed battering ram.  I was unimpressed with Finn and Rose.  I was super unimpressed with the Leia space floating scene.  I was not sure why Luke had to die, but okay, I can buy it based on @Dexman PE PMP's analysis.  But the thing I hated the most honestly, were those stupid penguins.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 27, 2017)

although Hamill backtracked, I think he and I share common views on what they did to his character..

http://www.foxnews.com/entertainment/2017/12/27/mark-hamill-regrets-criticizing-star-wars-last-jedi-directors-vision-for-luke-skywalker.html


----------



## Dleg (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## Dleg (Dec 27, 2017)




----------



## cement (Dec 28, 2017)

knight1fox3 said:


> Kylo said Rey's parents were junkers and nobody important.  Any reason to believe he was lying?  I thought she was going to be related to Luke in some way, but I guess not.


She's the love child of Leia and Chewy.  It will become obvious in the bikini scene in Episode 9.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Dec 28, 2017)

I'm beginning to think that Rey is similar to Anakin in that she was conceived by the Force in an attempt to bring balance to the spectrum again.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 2, 2018)

It's funny. Leaving the theatre, I had feelings that I liked it quite a bit.  There were Return of the Jedi moments during that made me cringe... those damn birds mainly (and also the disgusting milking).  But, the more I reflect on it, the more the whole thing just bothers me.

Rose ramming Finn's ship was an interesting dichotomy, I suppose, but her character apparently falling in love with him seemingly so quickly was a bit much to take.  Overall her character was almost as annoying as Jar Jar, IMO.  Almost.

And what was with the OJ Simpson slow chase?  WTF??  It's a star destroyer and can't take out that wimpy ship?  And since when can't a star destroyer fly very fast?  It can't maneuver very fast, but it damn sure can fly quickly.  Even still.. helloooooo... superior firepower.  And now ships can run out of gas?  Someone should install some inner space 7-11's.  I'm almost surprised that wasn't the way they got out of that mess.

And another thing that bothered me, was all the new weapons the guards had.  It's like the light saber isn't cool enough any more.  I mean, I get that it's an "ancient" weapon, but what were those things, if not cool ancient weapons that basically make the light saber less cool. I guess it's been slowly progressing that way ever since Darth Maul.

Snoke.  He was too big an idiot and he didn't seem particularly ruthless.  And as others mentioned, he's just in charge all the sudden with no explanation where he came from.

Kylo.  Still just a brat that somehow knows way more about how to use the force than it seems he should.  Snoke should have killed Kylo.  He's MORE annoying than Jar Jar. At least Jar Jar had a spine.

Video chatting with Ren was um... interesting.  Am I to believe that Vader couldn't do that with someone? Say Luke, or Obi Wan? This is another one of those "where did this come from all of the sudden" things.

The casino douche was particularly douchey.  I suppose that is what he was supposed to be even though there were moments I thought he was going to be the next Han Solo.  I think that would have been a cooler way to go with him.

I guess I'm the only one that wished there weren't FEWER tells regarding the red salt footprints.  I saw that whole thing a million light years away because of how many times it was shown/suggested.  Seems like it should have been one of those things where you watch for the third time and go "whoah, I should have seen that!"

I liked the Yoda scene quite a bit, even if it was ironical that he called out Luke for hiding out.  That and the shoulder dust-off that Luke does practically save the whole movie.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 2, 2018)

cement said:


> She's the love child of Leia and Chewy.  It will become obvious in the *bikini scene in Episode 9.*


That needs to happen.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 2, 2018)

I agree to an extent with most of what you posted. With the exception of Kylo, which I vehemently disagree with.



Audi driver said:


> Video chatting with Ren was um... interesting.  Am I to believe that Vader couldn't do that with someone? Say Luke, or Obi Wan? This is another one of those "where did this come from all of the sudden" things.


Have you already forgotten about Empire Strikes back? Vader did do this to Luke while he was aboard the Millennium Falcon as they mounted their escape from Cloud City (Bespin). Though it wasn't as defined as it was with the new movie (they also added realism too). An argument could also be made that Luke somewhat did the same thing with Leia which is how he got rescued in the first place.



Audi driver said:


> I liked the Yoda scene quite a bit, even if it was ironical that he called out Luke for hiding out.


While it was unexpected to see Yoda, his on-screen character looked terrible.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 2, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> I agree to an extent with most of what you posted. With the exception of Kylo, which I vehemently disagree with.
> 
> Have you already forgotten about Empire Strikes back? Vader did do this to Luke while he was aboard the Millennium Falcon as they mounted their escape from Cloud City (Bespin). Though it wasn't as defined as it was with the new movie (they also added realism too). An argument could also be made that Luke somewhat did the same thing with Leia which is how he got rescued in the first place.
> 
> While it was unexpected to see Yoda, his on-screen character looked terrible.


Well, I do recall they sensed each other's presence.  But there wasn't much more to it than that.  In this case they're seeing and touching each other.  Before it was a force phone a friend.  Now they're on an Amazon Echo Show.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 2, 2018)

Audi driver said:


> Well, I do recall they sensed each other's presence.  But there wasn't much more to it than that.


Negative red leader. He was actually talking to Luke on the Falcon. Asking him yet again to join him and that he didn't know the power of the dark side, etc. etc. But I agree they took it to the next level by adding a form of realism and such.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 2, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> Negative red leader. He was actually talking to Luke on the Falcon. Asking him yet again to join him and that he didn't know the power of the dark side, etc. etc. But I agree they took it to the next level by adding a form of realism and such.


Yeah, it was more like they sensed each other's thoughts.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ok, I don't want to blow anyone's mind but what if:


----------



## Dleg (Jan 2, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> While it was unexpected to see Yoda, his on-screen character looked terrible.


What? He looked exactly like his original character in the original triology - a freaking muppet. Which is what he was.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 2, 2018)

Dleg said:


> What? He looked exactly like his original character in the original triology - a freaking muppet. Which is what he was.


He definitely looked better than from Eps I, II, and III. But I think they could have cleaned it up a bit to have him look closer to that of ROTJ. I need to see it again though as I was occupied with other details from that part.


----------



## csb (Jan 3, 2018)

I finally saw it and my issue was that this one seems to have a bit of the Marvel influence. It didn't feel pure. 

And running out of fuel is a Star Trek kind of thing. There's no thinking in Star Wars!


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 3, 2018)

csb said:


> I finally saw it and my issue was that this one seems to have a bit of the Marvel influence. It didn't feel pure.


I tend to agree with this. With the last movie (Ep 7), we got to see cameos from Han Solo and Chewy plus the reintroduction of the Millennium Falcon. It somewhat felt like Star Wars for me. Ep 8 was quickly drifting away from that though. 

JJA is coming back to direct Ep 9. Lots of ground to make up.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 3, 2018)

knight1fox3 said:


> He definitely looked better than from Eps I, II, and III. But I think they could have cleaned it up a bit to have him look closer to that of ROTJ. I need to see it again though as I was occupied with other details from that part.


----------



## Dleg (Jan 3, 2018)

Yep.


----------



## csb (Jan 3, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Still couldn't really take Adam Driver as Kylo Ren that seriously. The Kylo Ren character is still very similar to the character he played as Lena Dunham's boyfried on _Girls._


THIS! My exact comment was "This is the weirdest episode of Girls ever." He's conflicted and okay and then not okay and I keep waiting to see him naked.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 5, 2018)

This.  Exactly this.  Every single word.

https://www.dangerous.com/39863/meet-women-ruined-star-wars/


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 5, 2018)




----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2018)

+3


----------



## csb (Jan 8, 2018)

Audi Driver summed up WHY his first article existed with his next post. 

Did anyone else spend the entire movie thinking, "Okay, this is where Leia dies,"? I'll admit that I was pretty shocked that she was still alive at the end. I guess she's supposed to make an appearance in the next one?


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jan 8, 2018)

csb said:


> Did anyone else spend the entire movie thinking, "Okay, this is where Leia dies,"? I'll admit that I was pretty shocked that she was still alive at the end. I guess she's supposed to make an appearance in the next one?


Yes. There were many opportunities for them to tie that one off. But they kept it going. One Skywalker must survive the Saga. I just didn't think it would be her.


----------



## csb (Jan 8, 2018)

It'll be Kylo Ren. He'll be like everyone that moves away from their small town to make it big that eventually moves home to take care of the family hardware store.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jan 8, 2018)

The original concept was for Episode 9 to be centered around Leia which is why it was written the way it was. Carrie Fisher's family have given permission to use her likeness and previously shot footage for the next film but the latest reports say they won't need it.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 11, 2018)

assuming everyone has already seen this shitty movie, moving back to the regular forum


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 11, 2018)

csb said:


> Audi Driver summed up WHY his first article existed with his next post.


???????????


----------

